# Nitrogen Deficiency in Flower



## medicalGreenGrower (Apr 4, 2009)

I've got a lot of yellowing leaves on some plants in their 4th week of flower. they look just like the pictures in the Indoor MJ Bible for nitrogen deficiency. the ppms were at 1600 though and i'm wondering why i would or even how i could have a nitrogen deficiency. the sensi bloom nutes have more nitrogen than the Sensi Grow so with high ppms, i'm not sure why i would have a deficiency. thanks.

mG2


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 4, 2009)

i just had this question answered by a homie, *Buddyluv*
get a good ph tester and test your waters ph with the nutes in it
and your run-offs pH. your ph is too high


----------



## Growdude (Apr 4, 2009)

Plants just dont use as much nitrogen in flower, the yellowing leaves are normal.
Nitrogen def in flower is rare.


----------



## mrspliffy (Apr 4, 2009)

expect yellowing of the leaves in latter stage of flower as she uses up the last of her sugers.i aim for a slighter lower ph when in flower around 5.8 have lovely green foliage ,leaves start to yellow around week 5,just the way it is bro


----------



## Rockster (Apr 4, 2009)

No,leaf yellowing at week 4-5 means you havent your nutrients dialled in properly.Autumnal colouring is natural at the end of flowering,'End' being the operative word.

My plants are perfectly green all over till week 7,have no leaf loss,no tip burn and are fed minimal ferts.

@medicalgreengrower.Whats your ph mate as no way should you have an N deficiency at 1600ppm.

Any chance of a pic?


----------



## medicalGreenGrower (Apr 4, 2009)

my pH is 5.87 and its been stable for the entire week. i had yellow leaves on the plants when i was using an earlier batch of nutes where the nutes somehow jumped above the 2000 ppm measurable by my tester and the pH jumped to 7.15. this may have lasted for a few days before i noticed it. 

i trimmed off most of the yellow leaves after i dropped the pH to 5.57 and the ppms to 1204 by adding RO water and pH down. a week later, the tray was fed with a new tank of nutes at 1162 ppm and 5.69pH. i'm really sure that there are more yellow leaves this time too, even though the pH stayed level. the ppms did jump from the original 1162 to 1681 though and i'm not sure why that keeps happening when i flush with RO before i change nute tanks. i can't take a pic until tonight, but i'll post one asap. 

i did a search earlier for spiking ppms and i found a recommendation that i let my trays flush longer. i have them on 14 minutes of pumping then off for 80 minutes and on again. it takes 3 minutes to fill my trays so i think i'm already past the 10 to 20 percent run off recommended. thanks.

mG2


----------



## blancolighter (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh hey, can't help much with hydro, but I can give this tidbit: you shouldn't trim off leaves untill they're brown and shriveling. Even yellow leaves have some nutes in them that the plant can pull out and use and can still act as a buffer for over or under feeding. Nature's got this thing figured out, if it doesn't need a leaf, it'll drop it, untill then, let em be...


----------



## medicalGreenGrower (Apr 5, 2009)

here are a few picks. hard to see the browning leaves because my lights are so yellow but in the back against the wall there are a few of the darker ones. the buds are all small and spindly though. otherwise they seem okay. just seem a little light in the fruit department. these are from last week, and tonight.

mG2


----------



## Growdude (Apr 5, 2009)

they look too have some nute burn.


----------



## zipflip (May 21, 2009)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Plants just dont use as much nitrogen in flower, the yellowing leaves are normal.
> Nitrogen def in flower is rare.


  i too have a bit of yellowing still. but not the typical nute burn yellowin like. they're are still chuggin along just fine buddage wise tho. and my girls are also in my 4th week of flowering....
  so are ya sayin that even in 4th week its normal for yellowinglower leaves?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 21, 2009)

Do you use just RO water for your system?


> the pH jumped to 7.15. this may have lasted for a few days before i noticed it.


Is this when you started seeing problems?


----------



## fishcabo (May 21, 2009)

No doubt that is nute burn.  I suspected it when you spoke of your ppms.  Some people think they can max out the nutrients and it always ends up a bad thing.  Always start low and watch the plants grow.  If they are growing fine with good color don't feel you need to double the ppm if you are already at 800.  The fert I use, Bloomaqua, will burn my plants at 1100 ppm every time.  I usually never let it get above7-800.


----------



## JBonez (May 21, 2009)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Plants just dont use as much nitrogen in flower, the yellowing leaves are normal.
> Nitrogen def in flower is rare.



what??

rare??


----------

